# Kate Winslet's makeup in "Titanic"



## ashley8119 (Nov 18, 2009)

is so effortlessly gorgeous, in my opinion. Any recs?


----------



## thelimabean (Nov 18, 2009)

Just looks like liquid liner, dark matte red lips, and very nude eyeshadow (With mascara of course)


----------



## Kragey (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelimabean* 

 
_Just looks like liquid liner, dark matte red lips, and very nude eyeshadow (With mascara of course)_

 

I agree with this, although I'd also add a little sheer pink blusher and some lightweight foundation to get the glowy skin. If your eyebrows aren't that perfect, you may have to darken them a bit.

Matte mouths like that are really easy to get if you apply lipstick, blot it, and lightly apply it again. I always recommend lip pencil for red mouths, since red lipstick runs like there's no tomorrow, but you could probably just use a lipstain for a less intense yet less "bleed-y" effect.


----------

